# Petco baby boy bettas



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

So today I went to petco (twice) and saw the most adorable baby boy! My mom was nearly convinced to get him, but we have to many pets, so....we didn't.
Well, anyways, to the point. When you get baby boys at petco(or other main pet stores) what do they normally turn out as? Are most of them veiltail, or do they have a good chance of being something else? Thanks in advance! :-D
Oh, and one more thing, do they turn out as girls a lot?


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know the answer to all your questions but I purchased a "baby boy" awhile back and she turned out to be a hmpk with the ee gene. Her pectorals are opaque but not quite as large as the pectorals of an EE. Another time, I got another that said baby boy as well but she was not a baby and you could tell she was a female. She was a delta tail with EE gene as well.

I've mostly seen VT babies and a few Doubletail babies as well as a couple of crowntail babies at Petco.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I usually see veil tails, but I found a crown tail today.


----------

